# Suche Gilde auf Un Goro



## Noakad (21. Februar 2007)

hallo ich suche Gilde auf Un Goro.
Bin zurzeit lvl 6 Krieger Orc.

Name im Game Orcanus.

MFG


----------



## Fräsh (18. April 2007)

Noakad schrieb:


> hallo ich suche Gilde auf Un Goro.
> Bin zurzeit lvl 6 Krieger Orc.
> 
> Name im Game Orcanus.
> ...



www.buendnis.des.lichts.de.tc

besuch doch mal unsere seite und bewerb dich...im forum kannst du auch gleich die vorteile erkennen. zum grössten teil...aber vieles erfährt man nur über Teamspeak....


----------



## Vagabondy (22. April 2007)

Fräsh schrieb:


> www.buendnis.des.lichts.de.tc
> 
> besuch doch mal unsere seite und bewerb dich...im forum kannst du auch gleich die vorteile erkennen. zum grössten teil...aber vieles erfährt man nur über Teamspeak....




mhh der Junge ist Horde keine Alli


----------



## Fräsh (26. April 2007)

ooops ^^  egal werbung ^^


----------

